# Hey Canadians!



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought we needed a little non-US politics on here so I've decided to start a fairly useless poll.

Who you gonna vote for?

Um, I don't think most of these are even on the ballot... like ever, but I saw that I had 20 answers I could provide and decided to put every Canadian federal political party I could think of up there. Have fun!


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

What was that party with Doug Henning at the helm? Late 70s/early 80s? Something about levitation in the platform? The Natural something party maybe?

I didn't check anything because I'm not sure who I'll vote for. I usually vote NDP, but I'm stuck this year between NDP, Green & (omg, can't believe this one), Liberal. The Liberal is more because I just kind of like Iggy, and also I feel that Harper's reign should be over and the Liberals are our only real chance at this. It would be awesome if Elizabeth May could be our new PM, but never going to happen. I don't think they even have enough candidates across the country. And the NDP, probably also never going to happen, so at that point you're just vote-splitting, ensuring either a Conservative majority (please no) or yet another minority gov't. I don't know though. I'll probably end up voting with my heart rather than my head.

I'd vote Communist if I could  Or even Bloc...but for some reason, they don't run in BC. Hmmm.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ha ha, I see the NDP has 100 percent of the vote. If only. Or the Greens would be great, too.

I looked up who I could vote for around here and I was hoping I'd see the Peace Party or something, but nope. I guess the Greens are closest to that. Dh and I run the risk at this point of being NDP lifers, party hacks. Problem is, we are passionately anti-NATO and live in a military town. We are upset with the NDP's support of military intervention in Lybia so early on. We think they did it because they're already perceived as anti-military and they knew an election being called. Yuck. There's so much about the NDP I admire, I just want a party to STAY on the left, dammit! So if there had been a Peace Party, we would probably have crossed the floor to that. As it stands, NDP it is.

Oh, we are in Nova Scotia with a provincial NDP government. I think they're doing okay.

Isn't the big debate tonight?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Annie Mac*
> 
> What was that party with Doug Henning at the helm? Late 70s/early 80s? Something about levitation in the platform? The Natural something party maybe?


That's the natural law party of Canada, they dissolved in 2003 though. So no voting for a levitating Prime Minister.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

BTW the natural law party is listed as having been "Pro-transcendental Meditation".


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe they were a party until 2003! As a kid, I loved those Doug Henning (I *think* I'm remembering his name correctly) specials on the CBC. If he were running, I'd vote for him. We listened, with one ear, to the leader's debates this afternoon on the radio. I'm disappointed they didn't let Elizabeth May participate. We're going to elect another minority gov't, aren't we?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I think so. I'm partial to minority governments though. It helps keep things in balance so one party just do whatever they feel like. Imagine Harper not having at least the Liberal to answer to.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd rather have a majority -- just not the Conservatives! If we do have another minority, I'd rather just leave it for a while. I was shocked to hear what the elections cost the taxpayer, and we've had quite a few in recent years. At least the campaigning is limited to 5 weeks!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I was doing some research because I found out the Christian Heritage Party has a candidate running in our district. I'm starting to think the Conservatives aren't as scary as I though.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I like the Green's environmental platform but I do not like their social policies - or lack of them. In an ideal situation I would vote NDP but in my riding that will never get anywhere so I would rather vote Liberal and do something to unseat Harper and give the Conservatives a reality check.

The split among all alternatives to the Conservatives scare me. It is how they won a minority government last time and I fear it will be the same or worse again.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not so sure that will happen this time though, a lot of people who usually vote Conservative have been very unhappy with the party this time around, I do feel like there will most likely be a Liberal minority at least. Just because many of the disenfranchised Conservatives will vote for the next best thing this time around. People in Canada tend to blame the entire party when a leader doesn't do well, or in the case of Harper "adjusts" the rules. After Martin, Liberals split their vote between the NDP and Conservatives.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Everyone gearing up for the election? Will the NDP surge hold?


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

We recently moved and I don't know the candidates in our new riding well at all. I normally vote green although I really personally liked the Liberal MP we had in our last riding and would have had no trouble voting for him to keep out a Harper government.

Our new riding is solidly conservative (ba!) and so the best hope here is to vote liberal although I highly doubt it will make a difference here. Not so sure about the local candidate - he looks pretty inexperienced generally and what little I have read about him makes me wonder if he's got what it takes.

I've never lived in a place so solidly conservative - I find it a bit disconcerting that my vote may not "count". I'm having trouble getting involved/engaged this year as a result and I am normally a politicaly junky. I haven't decided if I will vote Liberal and hope or vote my heart.

I don't know that the NDP surge will translate into a huge difference in the seat count of the left vs right. I think it will just result in more vote splitting and really hope it doesn't end up giving the Harper government more seats than they deserve. I'm not a huge Jack fan and am not confident the NDP will do a very good job managing the economy.


----------



## FarmerBeth (Mar 9, 2011)

We mostly are just decided on not Harper. I keep listening to CBC Radio One hoping for some sort of divine inspiration. My particular riding runs very conservative, though Nova Scotia as a whole is quite supportive of the NDP. I could start worrying about vote splitting and stuff, but in the end it's hard to tell if any voting stategies work. I think I'm probably voting with my gut and going NDP.

I have a funny story about the Natural Law party. They were in my first election and I was feeling very anarchistic and like the best thing would be a political party who did the least possible (Oh the logic of an 18 year old). The funny thing was that there I was working as a bilingual receptionist for Elections Canada and squirming under the praise of those saying how I was supporting civic duty!


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

My husband has had personal dealings with the various parties and I have friends that work in parliament. Based on that, the opinions are that the Conservations are really, really bad (evil for lack of a better term!), Ignatieff (sp?) is an idiot and not capable of running anything and while dh says Layton is a snobby jerk, he seems to be the lesser of three evils.

Frankly the government is a lot shadier than the people believe and it isn't going to get any better until someone who actually cares about the country and who isn't just power hungry steps up to the plate.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limette*
> 
> My husband has had personal dealings with the various parties and I have friends that work in parliament. Based on that, the opinions are that the Conservations are really, really bad (evil for lack of a better term!), Ignatieff (sp?) is an idiot and not capable of running anything and while dh says Layton is a snobby jerk, he seems to be the lesser of three evils.
> 
> Frankly the government is a lot shadier than the people believe and it isn't going to get any better until someone who actually cares about the country and who isn't just power hungry steps up to the plate.


Oh, I don't think anyone is saying politicians are squeaky clean. However, it's what we have right now, we need to make the best of it. Also, the ad hominem attacks don't really help anyone. I don't care if Iggy is an idiot (and he really isn't; they don't hire you at Cambridge, Oxford & Harvard if you're an idiot) or Layton is a snob, I don't plan to have any of them over for a beer anytime soon. What really matters to me is where the party stands on the issues, and, unfortunately, there's been very little of that discussed this particular campaign.

I *am* quite interested in what is happening with the NDP in Quebec. I mean, the way we count the votes in this country, either Quebec or Ontario can make or break an election. Traditionally, Quebec is Bloc which doesn't mean much for us here in BC, but if they elect a bunch of NDP MPs, we might just have something very different this time around. I have always voted NDP. I thought about voting Green this time, as a protest vote, or even Liberal (in the assumption that I was dealing with the "Either the Conservatives or the Liberals" paradigm), but now? I think I'll just go my traditional route.

In any case, get out and vote on Monday!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I think it sucks that they announce results in the east before the polls close in the west. How is that even right?


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irishmommy*
> 
> I think it sucks that they announce results in the east before the polls close in the west. How is that even right?


I thought that was illegal. No? There has been some discussion on the CBC of late about how to handle Twitter & Facebook members announcing results in their ridings.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Annie Mac*
> 
> Also, the ad hominem attacks don't really help anyone. I don't care if Iggy is an idiot (and he really isn't; they don't hire you at Cambridge, Oxford & Harvard if you're an idiot) or Layton is a snob, I don't plan to have any of them over for a beer anytime soon.


I find it extremely relevant. I want my politicians to have some sense (I know lots of idiots that get smart jobs) and to actually care about what and who they are representing. They can promise whatever they like in the campaign but if they don't really care then there will be no follow through after.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, but just saying "the guy's an idiot" doesn't tell me very much. Now, if you said "this guy believes Canada's military should be increased 100fold and all our healthcare dollars should go on funding military campaigns" (not that anyone's saying that) that tells me a lot more. If I believe that's idiotic, OK. I would so much rather focus on the actual issues that are going to affect my life than on personality traits.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Annie Mac*
> 
> I thought that was illegal. No? There has been some discussion on the CBC of late about how to handle Twitter & Facebook members announcing results in their ridings.


I just know I've heard official results from the east coast before the west coast polls are shut. I'm in Ontario.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irishmommy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


The results for an area are allowed to be posted in that area, but they can't be posted in another area. So results from the east coast can be posted on the east coast, but they can't be transmitted to the west coast until the polls close over here.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> The results for an area are allowed to be posted in that area, but they can't be posted in another area. So results from the east coast can be posted on the east coast, but they can't be transmitted to the west coast until the polls close over here.


I'm in Halifax. I want the flaming demon smiley, but I don't know where to find the smilies.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> The results for an area are allowed to be posted in that area, but they can't be posted in another area. So results from the east coast can be posted on the east coast, but they can't be transmitted to the west coast until the polls close over here.


Well they can be transmitted to Ontario before B.C. closes.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irishmommy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


That's because the Ontario polls close before the BC polls close.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

I think I can recall an election -- might be the 1984 Mulroney landslide? -- in which the results were released before BC finished because at that point it didn't matter how BC voted, he was already in with a majority. Can I put my plug here for election reform?


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Annie Mac*
> 
> I think I can recall an election -- might be the 1984 Mulroney landslide? -- in which the results were released before BC finished because at that point it didn't matter how BC voted, he was already in with a majority. Can I put my plug here for election reform?


That's what I'm saying!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irishmommy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Well they shouldn't have.

Quote:


> The elections act:
> 
> Premature Transmission
> 
> ...


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

We're voting NDP because that's the way our riding rolls and we're pretty much an ABC (Anybody But Conservatives) household right now. If I lived 6 blocks over (Saanich-Gulf Islands) I'd totally vote for Elizabeth May. It's like a fever around here - people I know who are totally apolitical are volunteering for her campaign.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

In my riding on vancouver island we can choose between Marxist-Lenist, Conservative, NDP, Liberal and Green. I am not really happy with any of my options but I will vote.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

I still have not decided. I am not inspired by any of the candidates.

I like Green Party the most or NDP, but at this point I feel voting for any of them would be giving a vote to Harper so I might go Liberal.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jalilah*
> 
> I still have not decided. I am not inspired by any of the candidates.
> 
> I like Green Party the most or NDP, but at this point I feel voting for any of them would be giving a vote to Harper so I might go Liberal.


Unless things have changed in the last 24 hours, NDP should still be ahead of the Liberals...


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> I think so. I'm partial to minority governments though. It helps keep things in balance so one party just do whatever they feel like. Imagine Harper not having at least the Liberal to answer to.


I completely agree with you on this. I am hoping we are just in a transition phase of learning how to function in a minority govt. situation. I also wouldn't be opposed to Layton forming a coalition.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

I LOVE the idea of a coalition government, but I don't want it to involve the Conservatives. I just want them out. Which I guess is a bad coalition-attitude.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think a coalition would be as bad as Harper is trying to make it out to be. It wouldn't be my first choice, but it's definitely ahead of Harper in power (majority or minority).


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> Yeah, I don't think a coalition would be as bad as Harper is trying to make it out to be. It wouldn't be my first choice, but it's definitely ahead of Harper in power (majority or minority).


I was born in the US and only moved here 5.5 years ago so I'm new to the Canadian political scene...According to my FIL, Canada had coalition govts throughout the 70s - why does everyone now (i.e. people who call in to Cross Country Check Up..) claim that coalition govt is anti-Canadian? Realizing that CCCU may not attract callers from all political affiliations...


----------



## Kyamo (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> Unless things have changed in the last 24 hours, NDP should still be ahead of the Liberals...


Overall, that's true, but which strategic vote makes most sense in terms of "anyone but conservative" depends a lot on your individual electoral district.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

What, no vote for the pirates?







I suppose that's good. You'd have to lock up all the rum.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

We don't have a Rhino candidate (my ex-FIL was one once), or I'd be tempted to vote for them.

I went Liberal - he's the only candidate in our riding who has a prayer of unseating the Conservative incumbent. I don't like or trust Harper...and I don't like or trust our local incumbent, either.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storm Bride*
> 
> We don't have a Rhino candidate (my ex-FIL was one once), or I'd be tempted to vote for them.
> 
> I went Liberal - he's the only candidate in our riding who has a prayer of unseating the Conservative incumbent. I don't like or trust Harper...and I don't like or trust our local incumbent, either.


Lucky, in our riding no one has more than a snowballs chance in hell of ousting the Conservative. All though, there are two other highly conservative parties running this year that might spread the vote.


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Interesting, when this thread first came out I said I'd vote Liberal but since then I've changed and ended up voting NDP. I'm in Quebec and people tend to vote Liberal to keep out the Bloc but I've heard of quite a few people voting NDP this time. Strange seeing NDP didn't really exist as an option out here not long ago....

I still wish the Green Party could win...


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I still wish Proportional Representation had passed the last time. Much more civilized way of counting votes.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

Okay NDP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jalilah*
> 
> I still have not decided. I am not inspired by any of the candidates.
> 
> I like Green Party the most or NDP, but at this point I feel voting for any of them would be giving a vote to Harper so I might go Liberal.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone watching? It's 11:15 here and I start work at 4:30 a.m. But there is no sleeping now.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm listening to the CBC right now. All polls closed. Conservative gov't, not known whether or a minority or not, with an NDP opposition. Interesting. I did for a few moments hold out hope for an NDP gov't.


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW. I can't believe how few seats the Liberals and Bloc have! I can't believe how many areas of Quebec voted NDP!!! Our riding now has an NDP rep instead of the Bloc woman who's been around forever. I'm blown away.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

I want to cry. I want to THROW UP. I CANNOT live with a conserative majority. This CANNOT be happening!!! I cannot take any joy in the NDP advances. I was hoping for a few seconds for an NDP government, too! Oh MY GOD! NO!! I know they haven't called it officially, but HOLY CRAP!!!!!!


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe it still won't happen. There are still over 10 ridings that could go either way.

What will happen with a Conservative majority? I can't even imagine. I am not the type to give up in despair, so I'm going to be mighty busy. But if it's a majority, it's going to be 4 LONG years. Not two or three. FOUR.


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, it's pretty sad to see the Conservatives end up with a majority. Harper is our Bush. I'm happy to see the NDP has a huge amount of seats also though, they'll make a solid oppositional party. (up 69 seats so far!). Still amazed at the drop in Bloc seats. As an english person in Quebec, I feel good about that.

How embarrassing would it be to not win your own riding?! Yikes.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carfreemama*
> 
> I want to cry. I want to THROW UP. I CANNOT live with a conserative majority. This CANNOT be happening!!! I cannot take any joy in the NDP advances. I was hoping for a few seconds for an NDP government, too! Oh MY GOD! NO!! I know they haven't called it officially, but HOLY CRAP!!!!!!


I hear ya. I feel sick to my stomach. This scares the living shit out of me.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carfreemama*
> 
> Maybe it still won't happen. There are still over 10 ridings that could go either way.
> 
> What will happen with a Conservative majority? I can't even imagine. I am not the type to give up in despair, so I'm going to be mighty busy. But if it's a majority, it's going to be 4 LONG years. Not two or three. FOUR.


Hold on for the race to the bottom.


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

We'll be adding a budget line for bail money - I see 4 years of me in various protests.

I am frankly gobsmacked that Harper who is in contempt of parliament, who has shown so little respect for democracy, won a majority and I fear for the Canada I love because I can't understand why in the world people would actually return this man to power. I am worried for my children, for my rights and the rights of people who have fewer resources than I do to make themselves heard.

It's stunningly horrific imo.


----------



## eh bien (Apr 17, 2011)

It's a sad day for Canadians. How did this happen.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

My first thought was protests, too; but Harper doesn't care about protests. He eats protests for breakfast and then washes them down with human rights. I think he's going to have fun with the NDP, too. My second thought is to just strengthen and protect whatever institutions we care about in whatever ways we can. For us, that means devoting ourselves to our little food co-op and our local environmental group. And it may just mean having to get more involved with party politics...something neither DH or I can stand, but care very deeply about. It also means taking off the gloves publicly. We live in a military town and lots of dd's friends have parents/family in the military. Most of them declare themselves Conservatives. We've always tried to downplay our politics (a little bit) so as not to cause difficulties for dd. We certainly share our values, but we have tried to be tactful. Now I will openly state at every opportunity that I don't consider Harper my leader, that I oppose every single thing he stands for.

As for Quebec, I fear a resurgance of separatism is far more likely now. I hope the NDP can offer something concrete to all the Quebecois people and can do a good job in their ridings there. They must feel so vulnerable with a Conservative majority.

I don't know how we're going to survive the next 4 years. As a pp poster stated, it's going to be worst for people with few resources. The biggest despair I feel is just that so many of my fellow Canadians voted for him...again. So many MORE than last time. How? Just like you said, Karenwith4, I don't get it. There is not one single thing I like about the Conservative government and especially Harper. Not one. I'm going to bed for a few hours. I can't even imagine the kinds of announcements we're going to be hearing. Let's keep this thread alive and keep each others' spirits up. I know there must be people even here on MDC who are happy about the Conservative win, so I must remain sensitive to that. I'll need to find support for my grief somewhere, though and try to come up with a survival strategy. Yes, I feel it's that bad. But we'll get through this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karenwith4*
> 
> We'll be adding a budget line for bail money - I see 4 years of me in various protests.
> 
> ...


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


> Yes, it's pretty sad to see the Conservatives end up with a majority. Harper is our Bush.


I'm sorry.


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

Well the one bright spot is that May got in. Yay - finally a Green in the H of C.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> Lucky, in our riding no one has more than a snowballs chance in hell of ousting the Conservative. All though, there are two other highly conservative parties running this year that might spread the vote.


I was wrong. Our incumbent got back in, and he left the Liberal candidate in the dust. *sigh*


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Rats. When I woke up this morning, I realized we still have a Conservative majority. I was hoping maybe it was a big bad dream.

What do we do now?


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

How depressing!  most of my son's classmate's parents voted conservative.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carfreemama*
> 
> Rats. When I woke up this morning, I realized we still have a Conservative majority. I was hoping maybe it was a big bad dream.
> 
> What do we do now?


Separate from the rest of Canada...

What's more Canadian than threatening to separate?


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I'm trying really hard to focus on how well the NDP did and that Elizabeth May won her seat. Trying even harder to not picture Harper's smug face this morning.


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Harper has always reminded me of a cold, dead fish. It's unnatural to look so grey.

I am so, SO happy for Elizabeth May!

It's funny, I was watching CBC's online streaming of the election results and they were acting like Jack Layton was the winner. I actually had moments during his speech where I forgot that he hadn't won. No one seemed very excited about the Conservative win, Jack was getting all the attention.









As for a surge of Separatism in Quebec.... I'm not so sure about that. I think the fact that there was such an overwhelming NDP win (even if they didn't get in) shows that maybe they're interested in something else besides separating from Canada. I've noticed less anti Canada/english in recent years (except from those who are hardcore about it). This gives me hope.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Okay, HeatherAtHome, I'm ready to hear any and all expressions of hope now, though I am still in shock and grieving. I guess I've always had some compassion for the separatist movement, if not understanding. I don't know enough about it to comment about it a lot, but I've never felt the BQ was my nemesis the way I do feel the Conservatives are. I grew up English speaking and living in Ontario and I do remember the really bad days of tension, though and I imagine I'd have a different (and much more sophisticated) analysis as an Anglophone in Quebec.

We stand for social programs, diversity, gender inclusiveness and equal human rights, demilitarization, corporate accountability, the absolute prioritization of environmental concerns....And I think all these things would be GOOD for the economy. So I don't belong ANYWHERE within this government.

It's hard to know what to say to dd. She is 7, but she asks lots of questions about this and tries to follow our conversations. We talk about politics a lot at our house and I worry that we are brainwashing our daughter with our beliefs. How is she supposed to feel when, like a PP, many of her friends' parents voted Conservative and we are MOURNING today? I don't just disagree with the conservatives, I feel like they are WRONG. I can't accept them as democratically elected at all and it's just "differences of opinion." I can't teach that to dd. Well, she knows Harper got in because lots of people voted for him. But it gets trickier trying to explain things like proportional representation and all that. She says we just won't follow their rules and we'll do the exact opposite of what they say. No surprise there. But I do need to have a talk (maybe with myself first) about "respecting others' beliefs" and all that, especially considering her friends and her school. But how do I "respect" them? This will take so much soul searching.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> Separate from the rest of Canada...
> 
> What's more Canadian than threatening to separate?


 Haha! Exactly! I've always thought a Bloc Vancouver Island was in order. If we would just quit building big houses on our farmland, we could be completely independent.

To tell you the truth, Canada always seems ready to fly apart at the seams.It's a HUGE country, with vastly different geographical, economic, cultural & political differences. There's Quebec, that already has different rules than everyone else, plus the First Nations -- little patches of sovereign nations dotted throughout the country. Personally, I think it's just a matter of time before we become a congregation of smaller countries. It may take a while, probably won't happen in my lifetime, but down the road a bit, definitely.

And yeah, regarding the Harper majority:







and







and







. I blame old people, lol (only kind of kidding). That 18 - 25 cohort seriously needs to dust off their polling pencils and VOTE! The country would change if they did.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Annie Mac*
> 
> And yeah, regarding the Harper majority:
> 
> ...


I doubt it's that simple. The "old people" who voted Conservative this time are probably the same ones who have been voting Conservative for most of their adult lives. I know lots of those. When something changes like this, I don't think it's as simple as "blame old people". First of all, I think a lot of people really absorbed Harper's "I'm the reason our economy wasn't hammered as hard as most others" message, and that's something people care about a lot. And, I suspect some people are just tired of having so many elections and thought the conservatives were the best choice to get a majority government.

As for young people...ds1 didn't vote, because he turned 18 in late March, and he and I both thought at that time that the voting age was 19 (memory blip on my part, as 19 is "legal" in BC, and I think he thought I knew what I was talking about). By the time we realized he could vote, he didn't feel that he had time to find out enough about the party's to make an informed vote. However, several of his friends voted, and I'm pretty sure two of them voted conservative, because that's what their parents vote. There's really no guarantee that getting the 18-25s out there would make things tilt left. I've known lots of young people who just keep voting the family's party line.

And...most of the people I know who didn't vote are in their 30s and 40s. They didn't want any of them, so they just didn't vote for anyone.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Annie Mac*
> . That 18 - 25 cohort seriously needs to dust off their polling pencils and VOTE! The country would change if they did.


I think they did. I think might have helped contribute to Layton passing the Liberals.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm also in mourning today. How did this happen?? I've only talked 2 people who voted conservative so far: one did because 'oh well I always have' although she couldn't actually tell me anything about their current platform. Another just said 'why mess with a good thing' wtf??? Nobody seems to care about all the REASONS that Harper should be out. When I try and explain they just shrug it off or say 'oh every party has issues'. Seriously???

I would be surprised if a lot of youth actually did vote. No offence to any young mdc'ers but imo the youth are a bit flaky. Jumping on the 'vote mob' bandwagon but not actually showing up to vote. And, yes, there is also the problem of younger crowds just doing what their parents do.

GRRR!! This is just so frustrating and I'm driving myself crazy trying to wrap my head around wth people are thinking?

I want to cry.


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> I think they did. I think might have helped contribute to Layton passing the Liberals.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Question for you all: Did you vote yes for Proportional Representation a couple of years ago? PR would have stopped a majority PC win yesterday.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irishmommy*
> 
> Question for you all: Did you vote yes for Proportional Representation a couple of years ago? PR would have stopped a majority PC win yesterday.


I don't remember having a vote for that at all. We had a vote for STV (single transferable vote) here in BC a while back, but I don't remember a federal one...or was that federal? Crap - I've forgotten which election that was. I voted for it, whichever one it was.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

We are in Nova Scotia and neither DH or I remember having a chance to vote on this. We definitely would have voted in favour of proportional representation. Another important issue that's probably effectively off the agenda for the next 4 years. I say don't rush the grieving process. I'm willing to hear the "good sides," whatever they are; but I am devastated by this. Even so, I know I will mobilize to action. I have to. The question I keep asking is, do I need to get more involved with party politics? Would that help somehow? The NDP was elected in our riding. We give them as much money, both federally and provincially, as we possibly can. We volunteer during elections, we show up at the meetings and rallies. But our energies are spent on building our local food co-op and that takes tons of time. I am also very involved in our church's KAIROS social justice and peace group. I try to fundraise for things with my friends and neighbours. There are so many things I care about, but they all feel threatened right now. I don't know what to throw my energies into.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> I think they did. I think might have helped contribute to Layton passing the Liberals.


I haven't looked at the national results per riding, but I actually think it was Quebec that had the most to do with the NDP opposition status. I don't know if my 20 year old voted. I did nag her a bit, but she didn't respond so I suspect she did not.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

IT'S TIME TO GET ANGRY! GET INVOLVED WITH A GRASSROOTS MOVEMENT AND GET YOUR VOICE HEARD. DO NOT BE SILENCED, OVERLOOKED, OPPRESSED, MARGINALIZED OR PRIVATIZED. SORRY FOR THE ALLCAPS, BUT I FEEL VERY STRONGLY ABOUT THIS.


----------



## elsa_elsa (Nov 2, 2006)

)


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

We voted yes for the STV a few years ago (6?) but I remember a lot of people I knew voted no because they didn't realize what it was.


----------

